# Who are the oldest bladesmiths still active?



## Leon.B (Dec 6, 2020)

I was browsing the mighty internet looking for some information about a couple of makers/bladesmiths and I started to think about the age of some of them compared to my father's (who is retired). Set aside how impressive it is that these guys are still active I decided to ask the knowledgeable people of the forum if they are aware of who are the oldest masters, consequentially closest to a potential retirement and what it means for their legacy.
For example I know Toyama is 75 (there are actually a couple of places I red he is 77..), Ichiro Hattori is 80, Shigeyoshi Iwasaki should be around 85 (I'm not quite sure if he's still active tho), Hiroshi Kato is 75 and Anryu San should be around that age too.
I have more trivial motivations (ish) but if you are a collector or just someone interested in artisan knives, knowing who might retire soon could give you some prospective while purchasing a blade.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 6, 2020)

Kiyoshi Kato is 76 (although looks a lot younger). There's a bladesmith @TF who is 75. TF IV himself is up there in age and continues to make knives, albeit special editions. The only other guy who comes to mind and is active and of advanced years is Hiroshi Ashi of Ashi Hamono.


----------



## Jeezuinn (Dec 7, 2020)

Is Yoshikazu Ikeda considered too?


----------



## Slim278 (Dec 7, 2020)

Katsushige Anryu is up there too.


----------



## JoBone (Dec 7, 2020)

Saji Takashi 1948
Kitaoka Hideo 1950
Masanobu Okada 1949


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 7, 2020)

Jeezuinn said:


> Is Yoshikazu Ikeda considered too?


If I remember correctly he was born in 1946 and he's very much still active. I had one of his knives in my hand just for a couple of minutes but his craftmanship is truly excellent (it wasn't even one of his honyaki's).


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 7, 2020)

The other 2 legends from Sakai, Kenji Togashi and Keijiro Doi have respectively 73 and 93 years old. Togashi is still forging (correct me if I'm wrong) but master Doi is retired. His son Itsuo took over the forge in 2012.


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 7, 2020)

I think Toyama is about 80+ now.


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 8, 2020)

lemeneid said:


> I think Toyama is about 80+ now.


It's truly remarkable he's still producing such incredible blades. I think we often take for granted how physically demanding blacksmithing is.
lemeneid, I think it safe to say you know quite a lot about TF. Do you know how old is the Fujywara San?


----------



## Twigg (Dec 8, 2020)

Leon.B said:


> The other 2 legends from Sakai, Kenji Togashi and Keijiro Doi have respectively 73 and 93 years old. Togashi is still forging (correct me if I'm wrong) but master Doi is retired. His son Itsuo took over the forge in 2012.


Keijiro Doi passed away in 2017
Itsuo Doi is a 1948 model I believe, so 72


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 8, 2020)

Twigg said:


> Keijiro Doi passed away in 2017


I had no idea..


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Dec 8, 2020)

Leon.B said:


> It's truly remarkable he's still producing such incredible blades. I think we often take for granted how physically demanding blacksmithing is.
> lemeneid, I think it safe to say you know quite a lot about TF. Do you know how old is the Fujywara San?


He's not that old. TF IV took over the family business in the late 90's, so my guess is he's in his mid/late 60's


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 8, 2020)

Giving the trend with Japanese knifemakers we are going to get at least another 15 years out of him..


----------



## Moooza (Dec 8, 2020)

How old is the current Heiji?


----------



## tgfencer (Dec 8, 2020)

Daily manual labor and consistent physical activity are funny things. If blacksmiths are anything like a lot of other farmers I know, you either breakdown in your late 50s/early 60, or keep on chugging away right up until the day you die.


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 12, 2020)

I've tried to find out how old is the current Heiji master bladesmith but it's not clear at all. It might be I didn't look hard enough but if you know the answer to this conundrum I'd appreciate you telling us.


----------



## da_mich* (Dec 13, 2020)

Leon.B said:


> If I remember correctly he was born in 1946 and he's very much still active. I had one of his knives in my hand just for a couple of minutes but his craftmanship is truly excellent (it wasn't even one of his honyaki's).



Yes he is born 1946


----------



## Moooza (Dec 13, 2020)

da_mich* said:


> Yes he is born 1946



Wow, so active for 74. What I would do for one of his damascus...

I wonder why so many smiths stop producing damascus knives as they get older.


----------



## Leon.B (Dec 13, 2020)

Moooza said:


> Wow, so active for 74. What I would do for one of his damascus...


I would settle for one of his honyakis but I know what you talking about..
There's probably a reasonable explanation on why they stop producing damascus but I'm not knowledgeable enough to know it.


----------



## Vdark (Jan 24, 2021)

Anyone heard the news of anryu retiring?


----------



## Leon.B (Jan 24, 2021)

It's a shame but the man deserves to rest and maybe take a vacation! 52 years seem a reasonable amount of time to spend forging knives..


----------



## toddnmd (Jan 24, 2021)

Vdark said:


> Anyone heard the news of anryu retiring?



A few weeks ago on the CKTG forum there was a discussion about Anryu working far less and turning over much of the work and business to his nephew. It didn't say full retirement, but it was clear things were moving in that direction.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 25, 2021)

Leon.B said:


> It's a shame but the man deserves to rest and maybe take a vacation! 52 years seem a reasonable amount of time to spend forging knives..


Anryu seems like a real character. Another 4th generation bladesmith and obliged to work in the family business being the eldest son.....
Focused more on the business/organization side latterly.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 25, 2021)

Another lauded, reluctant bladesmith, whose family pressurized him to work in the family business against his wishes. Kudos to these guys.


----------



## Moooza (Feb 4, 2021)

Anyone know Hiromune Takaba's age?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Feb 4, 2021)

Moooza said:


> Anyone know Hiromune Takaba's age?


He's 66. The guy's got some pedigree, winning several awards for nihonto


----------

